# Cleaning bird mounts!



## Rick Acker

Do not spray dust spray directly on your bird. I maybe spray a little dab on my cloth and then make sure you wipe with the feather track...Not against the grain! A feather duster works probably even better!


----------



## Goldy's Pal

A dry feather duster is all I've ever used and it works great.


----------



## wirehairman

Pat R. told me the feather duster trick, and it works great.

I've also found that those Swiffer duster things work great on my European mounts and antlers.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Who sells feather dusters? I can find the chinese fuzzy dusters all over but not the feathers.
Need a new one, anyone know who sells them?


----------



## Rick Acker

Try Target!


----------



## bigpaws

Target, Walmart or any pharmacy!


----------

